

Software That Sees Employees, Not Outsiders, As The Real Threat - thejteam
http://www.npr.org/blogs/alltechconsidered/2014/06/16/322580735/software-that-sees-employees-not-outsiders-as-the-real-threat

======
wetzeljohn
Scariest part about this interview is where they talk about the future where
employees will all be assigned a ranking according to their insider threat.

